# Remeron and Zoloft?



## brileeb (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm a 20-year-old female and I have chronic DP/DR, Depression, Anxiety, ADHD, OCD and PTSD. I've been taking Remeron for a few months now and it's helped with some of my obsessive thoughts, anxiety and appetite, but I feel like it might be making my brain fog worse. I constantly feel zombified, I have difficulty finding words and forming sentences, my concentration is terrible and I even have issues with making eye contact with people. My doctor started me on Zoloft 15 mg a few weeks ago and I haven't noticed a difference yet except it makes me not want to eat, and I want to maintain my appetite as I'm already underweight. Is anyone else on this same combo of meds and can share their thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## crookedtimber (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi brileeb,

Sorry to hear the Remeron doesn't seem to be entirely working out for you. I was offered Mirtazapine (Remeron) from my doctor and decided not to go on it. I had read a few things about Remeron making people feel a bit drowsy/foggy which was already a huge issue for me at the time.

15mg of Zoloft is an extremely low dose, and I think you'd be unlikely to feel any benefits until you've been on at least 50mg for a few weeks. Please see the post I made about Zoloft a few posts down, as it has really really helped me in my recovery. It has helped me with my obsessive thoughts and my clarity of thought and concentration has signiticantly improved. I have been on it now for 2 months and started feeling benefits after less than two weeks of being on 25mg. My advice would be to up your dosage extremely gradually. My post goes into more detail as to how I did this. If Remeron isn't working for you, perhaps speak to your doctor about trying Zoloft on its own.

Also, a CBT approach to recovering from DP/DR has helped as well. I have found a combination of CBT and Zoloft to be the most helpful thing for me and would say I am 90% recovered from DP. I have odd days/minutes when I feel a bit strange but now I know they are just days and things will get a lot better.

If you have any questions, please feel free to send me a message.

Best wishes,

Jake


----------



## Pollyanna (Nov 18, 2013)

Zoloft at a dose of 50mg helped with my anxiety but left me feeling numb in as much as I didn't have really down days but I was unable to experience have "high" days, I just plat owed.


----------

